# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصائد مبكية عن الحج

## أمة الوهاب شميسة

مناجاة وتوجع 
إلـيــك إلــهـــي قـــد أتـيـت مُـلـَبـيــــــ  اً *** فـبــارك إلــهـــي حـجـتـي ودعائيــا
قـصـــدتـــك مـضــطـــراً وجـئـتــك باكيـاً *** وحـاشـاك ربـي أن تــرد بـكـائـيــــــا
كـفــانـي فـخــراً أنــنـــي لـك عـــابــــد *** فـيـافـرحـتي إن صرت عبداً مواليـــا
إلـهــي فـأنـــت الله لا شــيء مـثــلــه *** فأفـعـــم فــؤادي حـكـمــة ومـعـانيــا
أتـيــت بــلا زاد، وجــودك مـطـعـــمــي *** وما خـاب مـن يهفو لجودك ساعيــا
إلــيـــك إلهـــي قـــد حـضــرت مـؤمــلاً *** خــلاص فــؤادي مــن ذنوبي ملبيــا
وكيف يـرى الإنسـان فـي الأرض متعة *** وقد أصبح القدس الشريف ملاهيــا
يــجـــوس بـــه الأنـذال مـن كـل جانب *** وقد كـان لـلأطـهــار قـدسـاً وناديــــا
مـعـالــم إســـراء، ومـهـبــط حـكـمــــة *** وروضــــة قـــرآن تــعــطــر واديــــــــــا 
من كتاب صفة حجة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
محمد بن جميل زينو 








قصيدة لابن القيم 
أمــا والــذي حــج الـمـحـبـــون بـيـتــــه *** ولـبُّـوا لـــه عـنـــد الـمـهـــلَّ وأحرمــوا
وقـد كـشـفـــوا تـلـك الــرؤوس تواضعـــاً *** لِعِـــزَّةِ مـن تـعـنــوا الوجــوه وتُسـلـمُ
يُـهــلُّـــون بـالـبــيــداء لـبــيــــك ربَّــنــــا *** لـك المـلـك والـحمـد الذي أنـت تعلـمُ
دعــــاهــــم فـلـبَّـــوه رضـــاً ومـحــبــــةً *** فـلـمـــا دَعَــوه كـــان أقـــرب مـنــهــم
تـراهــم علـى الأنـضاد شُعثـاً رؤوسهم *** وغُـبـــراً وهـــم فـيـهـــا أســـرُّ وأنـعــم
وقـــد فــارقـــوا الأوطـان والأهــل رغبــة *** ولـــم يُــثْــنـهــــ  م لـذَّاتــهـــم والتنـعُّـم
يـســـيـــرون مـــن أقطــارهـا وفجاجِهــا *** رجـــــالاً وركـبـــانــــا  ً ولله أســلـــمـــوا
ولـمــــا رأتْ أبــصــــارُهــ  م بيتــه الــذي *** قــلـــوبُ الـــورى شـوقـاً إليــه تضـــرَّمُ
كــــأنــهـــم لــم يَـنْـصَـبــوا قــطُّ قـبـلـــه *** لأنّ شــقـــاهــــم قــد تـَرَحَّـلَ عنـهــمُ
فلله كـــم مـــن عـــبــــــرةٍ مـهــراقـــــةٍ *** وأخـــــرى عــلـــى آثــارهــا لا تـقـــدمُ
وقــد شَــرقَــتْ عـيـنُ المحـبَّ بدمعِهـــا *** فــيـنــظـرُ مـن بين الدمــوع ويُسجــمُ
وراحــــوا إلـى التعــريف يرجـونَ رحمــة *** ومغـفـــرةً مـمـــن يـجــــودَ ويــكــــــرمُ
فللـه ذاك الـمـــوقـــف الأعــظــم الــذي *** كمــوقـف يـــوم العـرض بل ذاك أعظـمُ
ويـــدنـــو بـــه الجبــــار جـــلَّ جـــلالــــه *** يُــبــاهــي بـهـــم أمــلاكـــه فهـو أكـرمُ
يـقــولُ عــبـــادي قــد أتـونـي محبـــــةً *** وإنـــــي بــهــــم بــــرُّ أجـــود وأكـــــــرمُ
فــأشـهـدُكــم أنــي غــفــرتُ ذنـوبهــم *** وأعـــطــيـتـهـ  ـــم مـــا أمَّــلـــوه وأنـعـــمُ
فـبـُشـراكُـم يـا أهل ذا الموقـف الـــذي *** بــه يـغـفـــرُ الله الــذنــــوبَ ويـــرحـــــمُ
فكــم مــن عـتـيــق فـيـه كـُمَّـل عتقُـه *** وآخـــر يـسـتــســعـــى وربُّـــكَ أكـــــرمُ 


هي قصتي يا إخوتي
د.عبد المعطي الدالاتي 
اَلـراحـلــــون  َ إلــى ديـار أحــبــتـــي *** عتَبـي عليكمْ.. قـد أخذتم مهجتــي
وتـركـتـمُ جـسـدي غـريـبــاً هــاهنـا *** عجـَبـي لــه! يحيــا هـنــا في غربـةِ
كـم قـلـتـمُ مـا مِـن فـصــامٍ أو نــوى *** بـيــن الـفـؤاد وجسمـهِ.. يـا إخوتــي
وإذا بـجـســمـي في هـجـير بعــادهِ *** وإذا بــــروحــي فــي ظـلال الروضـــةِ
قلبي.. وأعـلـم أنــه فـي رحـلـكـــمْ *** كصُـواع يوسـفََ فـي رحــال الإخـــوةِ
قلبي.. ويُـحـرمُ بـالـسـجـود مـلبيــاً *** لـبـيـــكَ ربــــي.. يـا مـجيبَ الدعــوةِ
قلبي.. ويسعى بيـن مـروةَ والصفـا *** ويـطـــوفُ سبعــاً فــي مــدار الكعبــةِ
قلبـي ارتـوى مـــن زمزمٍ بعد النوى*** وأتــى إلــى عـــرفــات أرضِ التـــوبــةِ
هــو مــذنـبٌ مـتـنـصِّــل مـن ذنـبــه *** هــو مـحــــرمٌ يـــرنو لبـــاب الرحمــةِ
قـلـبــي.. ويـهـفـــو للمدينــة طائـراً *** للـمســـجـد الـنبــوي عنــد الـروضــة
هــي واحــةٌ نـرتــاح فــي أفـيـــائـها *** بـطـريـــق عـودتـنـــا لـــدار الـجـــــنةِ
اَلـراحـلــــون  َ إلـى ديـــار أحـبـتـــــي *** أتُـــرى رحـلـتــم في طريق السّـنـةِ
اَلــــزائــرون  َ: ألا بـشـيـــرٌ قـد رمـــى *** بقميــص أحمــــدَ فــوق عــزم الأمةِ
فـالـمـسـلـمـون تعـثــرتْ خُطواتُهـم *** والمسجــدُ الأقصــى أسيــرُ عصابـةِ
هـــي قـصـتي وقصيدتـي، ألحانُهـا *** تحــدو مسيــري فــي دروب الـدعوةِ
هـــي قصـتي يا إخوتي، عنوانُهـا: *** أحيا و أقضي في سبــيل عقيدتــي








مقتطفات من قصيدة ابن الأمير الصنعاني المشهورة
في ذكر الحج وبركاته 
ذكر البيت والطواف 
فـفــي ربـعـهــم لله بـيــــت مــبــــــارك *** إليـه قلــوب الخلــق تهـــوى وتهـــواه
يـطـوف بــه الجـانــــي فـيـغـفـــر ذنبـــه *** ويـسـقــط عـنــه جــرمــه وخطـايـــاه
فـكــم لـــذة كـــم فـــرحـــة لـطــوافـــــه *** فـلله مــا أحـلــــى الطــواف وأهنـــاه
نـطـوف كــأنا فـــي الجـنـــان نطــوفهـــا *** ولا هـــــم لا غــــم فـــذاك نـفـيــنــاه
فـــــواشـوقـنـ  ـــا نـحــو الطــواف وطيبــه *** فـــذلــك شــــوق لا يـعــبــــر معـنــاه
فـــمـن لـم يـذقـه لــم يــذق قـــط لـــذة *** فــذقه تــذق يا صـاح مــا قــد أذقنــاه
فــوالله مـا نـنـســى الـحـمــى فقلوبنـا *** هـنـاك تـركناهـا فيـا كيـف ننســــــاه
تــرى رجـعـــة هـــل عـــودة لـطـوافـنـــا *** وذاك الـحـمى قبـل المنيـــة نغشـــاه
ووالله مــا نـنـســـى زمـــان مـسـيــرنـا *** إليـه وكـل الـركـب قـد لـــذ مســـــراه
وقــــد نـسـيــت أولادنـــا ونــســــاؤنـــ  ـا *** وأمـوالـنــا فالقلـب عنهـــم شغلنـــاه
تراءت لنـــا أعــلام وصـل علــى اللــوى *** فـمـن أجلها فالقلـب عنهـــم لوينــاه
جـعـلـنــا إلـه الـعـــرش نـصــب عيوننــا *** ومَنْ دونـــه خلـــف الظهـــور نبذنــــاه
وســرنـــا نـشـــق الـبـيــد للبلـد الـذي *** بجـهــد وشـق للنـفـــــوس بـلغـنــــاه
رجـــالاً وركـبـانـــا عـلـــى كــل ضـامـــر *** ومـن كــل ذي فـــج عـميـــق أتينــــاه
نـخـوض إليـه البــر والبحــــر والدجـــى *** ولا قـاطـــــــع إلا وعـنــه قـطـعـــنــــــ  اه
ونطـوي الفـلا مـن شـدة الشوق للقـا *** فتمسي الفلا تحكي سجـلاً قطـعـناه
ولا صـدنـا عـن قـصـدنـا فـقــــد أهـلنـــا *** ولا هـجــر جـــــار أو حبيـــب ألفنـــــاه
وأمـوالــنــا مــبـــذولـــــ  ة ونـفـوســنـــــ  ا *** ولـم نـبـــق شيئاً منهمـا مـا بذلنــــاه
عـرفـنـا الـذي نـبـغــي ونطلـب فضلـــه *** فـهـــان عـلـيـنـــا كــل شـيء بذلنــــاه
فـمـن عـرف الـمـطلوب هانـت شدائــد *** عليـــه ويهـــوى كــل مــا فيـه يلقــــاه
فـيــا لـو تـرانــا كـنــت تـنـظــــر عصبـــة *** حيـــارى سـكــارى نحـــو مكـــــة وُلاه
فللـه كــم لـيــل قـطـعـنـاه بـالـتســـرى *** وبــــر بـسـيــــر اليـعـمــــلات بـريـنـــاه
وكــم مــن طـريـق مفزع فـي مسيرنــا *** سلكـنــــا وواد بالمخــــاوف جــــزنـــاه
ولـو قـيـــل إن الـنــار دون مـزاركـــــــــ  ـم *** دفـعـنــــا إلـيـهـــا والعـــــذول دفعـنـــاه
فـمـولـى المـوالـي للـزيـارة قــد دعـــــا *** أنـقـعـــــد عـــنهــا والـمـــزور هــــو الله
تـرادفـت الأشـواق واضـطــرم الحشـــــا *** فمــن ذا لــه صبـــر وتضـــرم أحشـــاه
وأسرى بنا الحادي فأمعن في السـرى *** وولــى الكــرى نــوم الجفـون نفينــاه 

الإحرام من الميقات 
ولــمــــا بـــدا مـيـقـات إحـرام حجـنـا *** نـزلــنـــــــا بــــه والـعــيـــــس فيــــه أنخـنــاه
لـيـغـتـســل الحجــاج فيـه ويحـرمـوا *** فـــمــنـــــــ  ه نـلــبــــــي ربـنــــا لا حـــرمـنـــاه
ونــادى مـنــاد لـلـحـجـيـج ليحـرمـوا *** فــلــــم يــبـــــق إلا مـــــن أجـــــــاب ولـبــــاه
وجـردت القـمـصــان والكـل أحرمـوا *** ولا لـبــــــــس لا طـيــــــب جميعـــــاً هجرنـــاه
ولا لـهـو ولا صيـد ولا نقـرب النسـا *** ولا رفــــــث لا فــســـــــق كُـــــلاً رفــضـنــــــــ  اه
وصـرنـا كـأمـوات لـفـفـنـا جسومـنـا *** بــأكـــفــــان  ــنـــــــا كـــــل ذلـيــــــل لـمــــــولاه
لـعــل يــرى ذل الـعــبـــاد وكسـرهـم *** فــيــرحـمـــهـ  ـــــم رب يـرجـــــون رحـمــــــــاه
يـنـادونــه: لـبـيــك لـبـيـك ذا الـعـــلا *** وســعــديـــــك كـــل الشــــرك عنـــك نفينـــاه
فـلــو كـنــت يـا هــذا تشاهـد حالهـم *** لأبــكـــاك ذاك الـحـــــال فـــي حـــال مــــرآه
وجـوههـــم غـبــر وشعــث رءوسهـــم *** فــلا رأس إلا لــــلإلــــــه كـــشــــفــــن  ـــــــاه
لبـسـنـــا دروعــاً مــن خضــوع لربنـــا *** ومــــا كــــان مـــن درع المعاصــــي خلعنـاه
وذاك قـلـيــل فــــي كـثــيـــر ذنــوبـنـــا *** فــيــا طــالــمــا رب الـعـــبــــاد عصيـنـــــــاه
إلــى زمــــزم زمـــت ركـــاب مـطـيــنـا *** ونــحـــــو الصفــا عيـــس الوفـــود صففنــاه
نـــؤم مـقــامـــاً للـخلـيـــل مـعـظــمـــاً *** إلـيـــه اسـتـبــقــنـا والـركـــــاب حـثثـنـــــاه
ونـحــن نـلـبـي فــي صعــود ومهبــــط *** كـــذا حــالـنـــا فــي كـــل مـرقـــى رقينـــاه
وكــــم نـشـــز عـــال عـلـتــه رفـودنـــا *** وتعلــو بــــه الأصـــــوات حـيـــــن عـلــونـــاه
نحـج لبـيـــت حجــه الرســـل قـبلـنـــا *** لــنــشــهـــد نــفــعـاً فـي الكتــاب وعدنـــاه
دعــانــــا إلــيـــــه الله قــبـــل بـنــائـــه *** فــقــلـــنـــا لـــه لــبـــيـــــك داع أجـبــنـــــاه
أتـيــنـــاك لبـيـنــاك جـئــنـــاك ربــنــــا *** إلـــيــــــــك هــــربــنــــا والأنــــام تـــركـنـــاه
ووجـهــك نبفـي أنـت للقلــب قبـلــــة *** إذا مــا حــجــجــنــــا أنـت للحــــج رمــنـــاه
فمــا البـيـت مـــا الأركـان مــا الحجـــر *** مـا الصفـا ومـا زمـزم أنت الـذي قـد قصدناه
وأنـت مـنـانــــا أنـــت غـايـــة سولـنـــا *** وأنــــت الـــذي دنـــيــــا وأخــــرى أردنــــــاه
إليـك شـددنـا الرحـل نختــرق الفـــــلا *** فــكـــم سُـــدَّ سَــدُّ فـي ســـواد خـــرقـنـاه
كـذلـك مـا زلـنــــا نـحــــاول سـيــرنــــا *** نــهـــــارا ولــيــــلاً عـيــسـنـــا مــا أرحـنــاه
إلى أن بدا إحدى المعالـم مـن منــى *** وهـــب نـسـيــــم بـالـوصـــــال نـشـقــنـــاه
ونادى بنـــا حـــادي البشــارة والهنـــا *** فـهـــذا الـحــمـى هـــذا ثـــراه غـشـيــنــــاه 

رؤية البيت 
ومــا زال وفـــد الله يـقـصــد مكــة *** إلى أن بــدا البـيت العتيق وركنــاه
فضجت ضيوف الله بالذكـر والدعـا *** وكبــرت الـحــجــــاج حيـــــن رأينـاه
وقـد كـادت الأرواح تـزهق فرحـــة *** لما نحن من عظم السرور وجدنـاه
تـصـافحنا الأملاك من كان راكـبـا *** وتـعــتــنـــق المـاشــي إذا تـتلـقـاه 







طواف القدوم 
فـطـفــنـا بــه سبـعـــاً رمــلــــنـــــ  ـا *** وأربعة مشـينا كــمـا قــــد أمــرنــــاه
كــذلـك طـاف الهـاشـمــي محمــد *** طواف قـدوم مثل ما طـاف طـفـنـــاه
وسـالـت دموع من غمام جفوننــا *** على ما مضى من إثم ذنب كسبناه
ونـحـن ضـيــوف الله جئنـا لبيتـــــه *** نريد القرى نبغي من الله حـسـنـــاه
فنادى بنا أهلا ضيوفـي تباشــــروا *** وقـروا عـيـونـا فـالـحـجيــــــ  ج قبلنـــاه
غـدا تنظروني في جنان خلودكــم *** وذاك قـراكـم مــع نعــيــم ذخـــرنــــاه
فـأي قـرى يـعـلــو قـرانــا لضيفنــــا *** وأي ثـواب مـثــــل مـــا قــد أثـبـنــــاه
وكـل مسـيء قــد أقـلـنــا عـثـــاره *** ولا وزر إلا عــنـكــــــم قـــد وضعنـــــاه
ولا نـصــب إلا وعـنـــــدي جـــــزاؤه *** وكــل الـــذي أنـفـقـتـموه حـسـبــنـاه
سأعطيكم أضعاف أضعاف مثلــــه *** فـطـيـبـــوا نفوسـاً فضلنـا قد فضـلـناه
فـيـا مـرحـبــا بالقـادميــن لبيتـنــا *** إلـــى حـجـجـتـــم لا لـبــيـــت بـنيـناه
علي الجزا مني المثوبة والرضــى*** ثـــوابــكــــم يـــوم الـجـــزا أتـــتـــــولاه
فطيبوا سروراً وافرحــوا وتباشـــروا *** وتـيـهـــوا وهيمــوا بابنــا قــد فتحنـــاه
ولا ذنــب إلا قـد غفـرنـاه عنكـــــم *** وما كـــان مـن عـيـب عليكم سـتـرناه
فهذا الـذي نلـنـا بـيـوم قـدومـنــــا *** وأول ضـيـــق لـلـصــــدور شـرحـنــــــاه 

المبيت بمنى والمسير إلى عرفات 
وبتنـا بأقطـار المحصـب من منى *** فـيـا طـيـب ليـل بالمحـصـب بتنـــاه
في يومنا سرنا إلى الجبـل الذي *** من الـبـعـد جـئـناه لما قـد وجدنــاه
فــلا حــج إلا أن نـكـــون بــأرضــه *** وقـوفـاً وهذا في الصحيــح روينـــــاه
إلـيــــه ابـتــدرنــا قاصـديــن إلهنـا *** فـــلــولاه مــا كــنـا لحـج سلـكـنـاه
وســرنا إلـيــه قاصـديــن وقـوفنـــا *** عـلـيـه ومن كــل الـجـهـات أتينـــاه
علــى عـلـميــه للوقـــوف جلالـة *** فلا زالتا تحـمى وتـحــرس أرجـــــاه
وبـيـنهـمــا جــزنــا إليــه بزحـمــة *** فيا طـيـبها لـيـت الزحـام رجـعـنـــاه
ولمــا رأيـنــاه تـعالــى عجـيجـنــا *** نـلبــي وبالـتـهـلـيــل مــنـا ملأنـــاه
وفيــه نـزلنــا بـكــرة بـذنـــــوبــنـ  ـا *** وما كان من ثقل المعاصي حملناه 

الوقوف بعرفة 
وبـعـــد زوال الشـمــس كــان وقوفنــا *** إلــى الـليـل نبكــي والدعــاء أطـلنـــاه
فكــم حـامـــد كـــم ذاكـر ومـسـبــــح *** وكـــم مــذنـب يـشـكــو لمــولاه بلــواه
فكــم خـاضـــع كــم خـاشـع مـتـذلـل *** وكـم سـائـل مـــدت إلــى الله كـفــــاه
وســاوى عــزيــز فـي الوقوف ذليلنـــا *** وكـم ثـوب عز فــي الوقــوف لبسنــــاه
ورب دعـــانــــا نــاظـــر لـخـضـوعـنــــا *** خـبـيـــر عــلـيــم بـالــذي قـــد أردنــــاه
ولــمـا رأى تلك الدمــوع التـي جـرت *** وطــول خشـوع مـع خضـوع خضعنـــــاه
تــجـلـى عـليـنا بالمتــاب وبالرضــى *** وبـاهى بـنـا الأمـلاك حيـــن وقـفنــــــاه
وقال انظروا شعثاً وغبـراً جسـومـهـم *** أجـرنـــا أغـثـنـــا يـــا إلـهـــــا دعــونــــاه
وقــد هـجــــروا أمـوالهــم وديـــارهــم *** وأولادهـم والــكــــــل يـرفـــع شـكــــواه
إلــي فــإنــي ربــهـــم ومـلـيـكــهـــم *** لـمـن يـشـتـكـي المملــوك إلا لمــولاه
ألا فـاشـهـدوا أني غفــرت ذنوبهــــم *** ألا فـانـسخوا مـا كـان عنهـم نسخنــاه
فـقـد بـدأت تلك المسـاوي محاسنـا *** وذلـك وعـــد مـــن لــدنــا وعـــدنــــــــ  اه
فـيـا صـاحبي من مثلنا فـي مقامنـا *** ومـن ذا الـذي قـد نـال مـا نحـن نـلنــاه
عـلـى عـرفـات قــد وقـفـنـا بمـوقــف *** بـه الــذنـب مغـفــور وفـيــــه محـونــــاه
وقـد أقـبــل البــاري عـليـنــا بوجهــه *** وقـــال ابشــروا فالعفــو فيكـــم نشرنـاه
وعـنـكم ضـمـنــا كـــل تابـعــة جــرت *** عـــلـيـكــــم وأمـــــا حـقـــنــا فوهبـنـاه
أقــلنـاكــم مـن كـل مـا قـد جـنـيـتـم *** وما كــان مــن عــذر لــديـنــا عـذرنــــاه
فيا من أسا يا من عصـى لـو رأيتنــا *** وأوزارنـــــــا تــرمــــى ويـــرحـمـنــــ  ا الله 

ذكر خزي إبليس اللعين 
فـإبـلـيس مغموم لكثرة ما يـرى *** مـن العـتق محقـوراً ذليلاً دحرنـــاه
علـى رأسه يحثو التراب مناديـا *** بــأعـوانــه: ويـلاه ذا اليـوم ويـــــلاه
وأظـهـــر مــن حســرة ونــدامـــة *** وكـل بـنــاء قـــد بـنـــاه هـــدمـنــاه
تركناه يبكي بعـدما كان ضاحكـاً *** فـكـم مـذنـب مـن كفه قد سللنـاه
وكــم أمــل نـلنــاه يــوم وقوفـنــا *** وكـم مـن أسيـر للمعاصي فككنـاه
وكــم قــد رفعنــا للإلــه مطـالبــا *** ولا أحـــد مـمـن نـحـب نـسـيـنـــاه
وخصصت الآبـــاء والأهـل بالـدعا *** وكــــم صـاحـــب دان ونـاء ذكرنـــاه
كــذا فـعـل الحجاج هاتيك عـادة *** ومـا فـعــل الـحـجــاج فـيـه فعلنـــاه
وظل إلى وقـت الغــروب وقـوفنـا *** وقـيـــل ادفعــوا فالكل منكم قـبلناه 

الإفاضة والمبيت بمزدلفة وذكر الله عند المشعر 
أفـيـضـوا وأنتـم حامـدون إلهكـم *** إلى مشعر جاء الكتاب بـذكــراه
وسيروا إليـه واذكـروا الله عنــده *** فسرنا وفي وقت العشاء نزلنـاه
وفـيـه جـمعنا مغرباً وعشـاءهــا *** ترى عائداً جمعاً لجمع جمعـناه
وبـتـنـا بـه حتى لقطنـا جمارنـا *** وربـا شـكـرناه على ما هـدانــاه
ومنه أفضنا حيثما الناس قبلنـا *** أفـاضـوا وغـفـران الإلـه طلبنـــاه 

نزول منى والرمي والحلق والنحر 
ونحــو منـى ملنا بها كـان عيدنـــا *** ونلنـا بهـا مـا القلـب كان تـمنـاه
فـمـن مـنـكــم بـالله عيـد عـيـدنــا *** فعيـد منــى رب البريـــة أعــــلاه
وفـيـه رمـيـنـــا للعـقـــاب جمـارنــا *** ولا جـرم إلا مـع جمـار رمـينــــاه
وبالجمرة القصوى بـدأنــا وعنـدهـا *** حلقنا وقصرنــا لشعــر حضرنـــاه
ولـمـا حـلـقـنا حل لبـس مخيطنــا *** فيا حلقة منها المخيط لبسنـاه
وفيها نحرنا الهــدي طــوعـاً لـربنــا *** وإبليـس لمـا أن نحـرنــا نحرنــاه
ومـن بعدها يومان للـرمـي عاجـلاً *** ففيهـا رمـيـنــا والإلــه دعــونــاه
وإيــــاه أرضـيـنــا بـرمــي جمــارنــا *** وشيطـاننـا المرجوم ثم رجمنـاه
وبالـخـيــف أعطــانا الإلــه أمــاننــا *** وأذهب عنا كل مـا نحن نخشـاه 
النفرة من منى 
وردت إلى البيت الحرام وفودنـا *** تحن له كالطيــر حـــن لـمـــأواه
وطـفـنــا طوافا للإفاضـة حولـــه *** وفــزنــا بـه بعـد الجمـار وزرنـــاه
ومــن بعد ما زرنا دخلناه دخلـة *** كأنا دخلنا الخـلد حين دخلنــاه
ونـلـنـــا أمـان الله عنـد دخولــه *** كـذا أخبـر القـرآن فيــما قـرأنـــاه
فـيـا منزلاً قــد كان أبـرك منــزل *** نزلنـاه فـي الدنيـا وبيتـاً وطئنـاه
تــرى حجةً أخرى إليــه ودخلــةً *** وهـذا علـى درب الـورى نتمنـاه
فـإخوانـنـا ما كان أحلى دخولنا *** إلـيــه ولبـثــا فــي ذراه لبـثتـناه 

طواف الإفاضة 
نطــوف بـه والله يحصـي طـوافنــا *** لـيـسـقـط عـنا ما نسينـا وأحصــاه
وبالحجــر الـمـيمـون عجنــا فإنــه *** لرب السما والأرض للخلـق يمنـاه
نـقـبــلـــه مـــن حـبــنـــا لإلـهـنــا *** وكم لـثـمـة طـي الطـواف لـثـمنـاه
وذاك لـنـا يــوم القـيامــة شاهــد *** وفـيـه لـنـا لـلــه عـهـــد عــهـدنـــاه
ونـسـتـلم الركن اليمانـي طاعـة *** ونستغفر المولى إذا ما لـمـسنــاه
ومـلـتـــزم فـيــه الـتـزمنــا لـربـنــا *** عـهـوداً وعقبـى الله فـيــه لزمـنــاه
وكـم مـوقف فيـه يجاب لنا الدعـا *** دعـونــا بــه والـقـصــد فيـه نوينـــاه 

الصلاة بالمقام والشرب من زمزم والسعي 
وصـلـى بـأركــان الـمـقـــام حـجـيجنـــا *** وفــي زمـزم مـاءً طهــوراً وردنــــاه
وفـيـه الـشــفا فــيـه بـلــــوغ مـــرادنـــا *** لما نحن نـنـويــه إذا مــا شربنـــاه
وبيــن الصفـا والمـروة الـوفـد قد سعى *** فإن تمام الحـج تـكـميــل مسعـاه
فـسـبـعاً سـعاها سيد الرسـل قـبـلنــا *** ونحـن تبعنـاه فـسـبـعـاً سعـينــاه
نـهــــرول فـــي أثــــنـائـهــا كــل مـــــرة *** فهذاك من فعل الرســـول فعلنـــاه 

تمام الحج والتحلل الثاني 
وبــعــد تـمـام الحــج والـنســك كلـهـــا *** حللنا وباقـي عيسنـا قـد أنخنـاه
فمن شاء وافى الصيد والطيب والنسا *** وقـد تـم حــج للإلــه حـجـجـنــــاه
ولــمـا اعــتـمـــرنـا كــان أبــرك عمرنــا *** زمـانــا نــراه بـاعتمــار عمــــرنــاه 

ذكر أقسام الدعاء بعد تمام النسك 
ولمـا قـضـيـنـا لـلإلــه مناسكــــاً *** ذكرناه والمـطلوب منه سـألـنـــاه
فمن طالب حظاً بدنـيا فـمـا لــه *** خــلاق بأخــراه إذا الــلــه لاقـــــاه
ومن طـالب حسنا بدنيـا لدينـه *** وحــســنــا بأخــراه وذاك يـــوفـــاه
وآخـر لا يبغي مــن الله حـاجــة *** سوى نظرة في وجهه يوم عقباه 

طواف الوداع 
وبات حجيج الله بالـبـيـت محدقـاً *** ورحـمة رب الـعـرش ثمت تغشاه
تـداعـت رفـاقا بالرحيل فما تــرى *** سوى دمع عين بالدماء مـزجنــاه
لـفـرقـة بـيـت الله والحجـر الــذي *** لأجـلـهـما صـعـب الأمور سلكنــاه
وودعـت الـحـجــاج بـيـــت إلههــا *** وكـلـهم تـجـري من الحزن عينــاه
فللَّه كم باك وصاحـب حــســـرة *** يـــود بـــأن الــلـه كــــان تــــوفـــاه
فلو تشهد التوديع يومـاً لبـيـتــه *** فـإن فـراق الـبـيـت مـــر وجـــدنــاه
فــمـــا فــرقـــة الأولاد والـله إنــه *** أمـر وأدهـى ذاك شـيء خــبـرنــاه
فمن لم يجرب ليس يعرف قـدره *** فـجـرب تجد تصديق ما قد ذكرنــاه
لقد صدعـت أكـبـادنـا وقـلـوبـنـــا *** لما نحن من مر الـفراق شـربـنــاه
والـلـه لـــولا أن نــؤمـــل عـــودة *** إلـيـه لـذقـنا الـمـوت حين فجعنــاه 


ملاحظة: هذه القصيدة ذكرها الحافظ تقي الدين محمد بن أحمد بن علي الفاسي المكي المالكي المتوفى سنة 823 هـ في كتابه (شفاء الغرام بأخبار البلد الحرام)، ونسبها إلى الأديب أبي بكر محمد بن محمد بن عبد الله بن رشد البغدادي وذكر أن صاحبها سماها (الذهبية في الحجة المالكية والذروة المحمدية) وعلى هذا فليست القصيدة هذه للصنعاني المتوفى سنة 1182 هـ، حيث إن الفاسي قبله بنحو أربعة قرون.
ومن باب الأمانة في الأداء ذكرناها بالنص والحرف. والله من وراء القصد.
من كتاب "حكم وأقوال" محمد الطريري. 


صيد الفوائد
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Article&iw_a=view&articl  e_id=5566

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك.



> عبرةٌ تدفع أختها.. 
> *فَاضَ الْعِبَادُ وَأَفْضَوْا حَيْثُمَا ذَهَبُوْا*
> *للهِ كُـلَّ همـومِ* *الدُّنْيَا وَارْتَحَلُوْا*
> *****
> *نَادَوْهُ لَبَّيْكَ سُبْحَـانَ الإِلَهِ وَقَدْ*
> *أَفْضَـتْ سَرَائِرُهُمْ للهِ وَاعْتَرَفُوا*
> *****
> *تَكْسُـوْ* *صُدُوْرَهُمُ الغَرّاءُ أَرْدِيَةٌ*
> *بَيْضَاءُ كَالثَّلْجِ لَا رَيْبٌ وَلَا**تَعَبُ*
> ...

----------


## السلطان بايزيد

لله در ابن القيم رحمه الله .. !! 

قصيدته عن الحج لعها من أعظم ما قيل رحمه الله .. وهي جزأ من نونيته الشهيرة الرائعة 

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=66119

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=66119


قصيدة معبرة فعلا ... دموع على أستار الكعبة ...

  ليتها كانت دموعا على أستار الكعبة ، لكنت حينها قد وصلت لأطهر بقعة على وجه البسيطة.... ولكنت أسعد مخلوق على وجه الأرض ... لكن لسان الحال يقول كما قال استاذنا عدنانا لبخاري معلقا  : عبرة تدفع أختها.... يا الله .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

لبَّيك يا رب الحجيج جموعه وفدت عليك
ترجو المثابة في حماك وتبتغي الزلفى لديك
لبَّيك والآمال والافضال من نعمى يديك
لبَّى لك العبد المطيع وجاء مبتهلا إليك

هذي الجموع تدفقت منها المسالك والبطاح
قطعوا لك الغبراء والدأماء واجتازوا الرياح
متضرِّعين إليك مستهدين يرجون السماح
لبَّيك في الليل البهيم وفي الغدو وفي الرواح

هذا الصَّباح يعجُّ بالتهليل يتبعه الدعاء
هذا المساء يضجُّ بالتكبير يبعثه الرجاء
في الأرض تلبية تفيض بها القلوب إلى السماء
لبَّيك في حر الهجير وفي الصباح وفي المساء

بين المضارب في البطاح وفي حمى البيت الحرام
عند المحصَّب أو بأرجاء الحطيم أو المقام
مُهَجٌ وأرواح تطوف بها كما طاف الحمام
لبَّيك تسألك الهداية والعناية والسلام

لاذت بساحتك الخلائق واستقرَّت في حماك
وشَدَت بنجواك السرائر واستهامت في هداك
الوحش والإنسان والأطيار تستجدي رضاك
لبَّيك مبدؤها ومرجعها إليك وفي ثراك

سبحانك اللَّهم يا حامي حِمَى البيت الأمين
يا مسبل الرَّحمات تغسل من خطايا المذنبين
إيَّاك نعبد مخلصين ومابغيرك نستعين
لبَّيك سبَّحْنَا بحمدك فاهدنا نهج اليقين

----------


## الجليس الصالح

خذوني يا أحبائي خذوني * إلى أرض الحجاز وأسعدوني
 بكى قلبي حنيناً والتياعاً * ودمع الشوق تذرفه عيوني
 فلو تدرون ما يشكوه قلبي * وكم يرجو إله العرش ربي
 ويسمع من يغرد إذ يلبي * وتغريدي يحاصره أنيني
 خذوا قلباً تملكه هيامِ * يطوف سبعاً بالبيت الحرامِ
 خذوه إلى الحطيم إلى المقام * حناناً أطفئوا نار الحنينِ
 خذوه ملبياً صوت الخليلِ * فكعبة ربنا بُرء العليلِ
 خذوه لمروة تروي غليلي * خذوه إلى الصفا تصفوا سنيني
 خذوا عيناً تعاني الليل سُهداً * إلى الأنوار تكسوا القلب سعداً
 خذوه لزمزمٍ واسقوه شهداً * فإني ظاميء لا تحروموني
 إلى عرفات ربي ذي العطاءِ * خذوا روحاً يظللها رجائي
 وتهتف بالتضرع والدعاءِ * بنبض مستنير مستعينِ
 إلهَ الفضل يا رب البرايا * أتيت إلى رحابك ذا العطايا
 رجوت اليوم تغفر لي الخطايا * تعافيني ومن نفسي تقيني
 خذوني يا أحبائي خذوني * أُبيتُ في منىٍ قبل المنون
 وإن شئتم مع الهدي انحروني * ولكن ألف لا...لا تتركوني

* رابط السماع بالصوت والصورة في المرفقات

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن الزقاق البلنسي:ركبٌ يجوبون الفَلا بنجائبٍ *** عُنِيَتْ بنصٍّ دائمٍ وعنيقِ
فحثثتُها والحيُّ قد نزلوا منىً *** ذكرَ الحجيجِ لياليَ التشريقِ
تسري بكلِّ فتىً كأنَّ رداءَهْ *** خَضِلًا بأدْمُعُهِ رداءُ غريقِ
يتنازعون على الرِّحالِ حديثهمُ *** كتنازعِ الندماءِ كأسَ رحيقِ
رُمْدُ العيونِ كأنَّما عبراتُهُمْ *** دُرٌّ تحَدَّرَ من فُصوص عقيقِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* ابن الجياب الغرناطي:إنَّ المطايا في السراب سوابِحا *** تُفلي الفَلاة غوادِيا ورَوَائِحا
عوجٌ كأمثالِ القسيّ ضوامرٌ *** يَرمِينَ في الآفاقِ مَرمَىً نازحا
أو كالسحابِ تَسِيرُ مُثقَلَةً بما *** حَمَلَتهُ من سُقيَا البِطاحِ دوالِحا
ركبٌ تَيَمَّم غايةً بل آية *** أبدَت مُحيَّا الحق أبلج واضحا
لما دعا داعي الرشاد مردِّداً *** لَبَّوهُ شَوقاً كالحَمَامِ صَوادِحا
فلهم عَجيجٌ بالبسيطة صاعدٌ *** يُذكي بنار الشوق منكَ جَوانِحا
وإذا حَدَا الحادي بذكرِ المصطفى *** أذروا على الأكوارِ دمعاً سافحا
عيسٌ تهادى بالمحبّين الألى *** ركبوا من العزم المصمم جامحا
طارت بهم أشواقهم سبّاقةً *** فتركن أعلامَ المطيّ روازحا
رِفقاً بِهنَّ فهنَّ خلقٌ مِثلُكُم *** أنضاءُ أسفارٍ قطعن منادحا
قد جُبن لِلهَادِي وهاداً جمَّة *** وسلكن نحو الأبطحيّ أباطحا
ناشدتك الرحمن وافد مكة *** ألَّا صرفتَ إليَّ طَرفاً طامحا
وإذا أتيتَ القبرَ قبرَ مُحَمَّدٍ *** وحمدتَ سَعياً من سِفَارِكَ ناجِحا
وذُهِلتَ عن هذا الوجود مُغَيِّباً *** لمَّا لمحتَ من الجمالِ مَلاَمِحَا
فاقبُر سلامي عند قبرِ المصطفى *** وامسَح بيُمنَاكَ الجِدارَ مُصافِحا
وتعرَّضوا لعوارف عرفيّةٍ *** هبَّت بها تلكَ الرياح لوافِحا
وآوَوا إلى الحرمِ الشريفِ فطائِفا *** بالبيتِ أو بالرُكنِ منه مَاسِحا
وسقوا بها من ماءِ زمزم شربةً *** نالوا بها بالخُلدِ حظاً رابحا
ثم انثَنوا قصداً إلى دارِ الهُدَى *** يتَسابقونَ عزائما وجوارِحا
فتبوأوا المغنى الذي بركاتُه *** فاضت على الآفاقِ بَحراً طافِحا

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

جزاك الله خير

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاك الله خيراً.

----------

